# Advice needed on restoring an F. Dick Scimitar.



## bennypapa (Jan 10, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/Bq2sgyP.jpg


I've got an old F. Dick Scimitar slicer blade that I'd like to re handle and put into use. The blade has great patina and only a few pits here and there. The edge is a bit ragged but that will smooth out in time on the stones. I'm looking for any advice on materials and methods to put an appropriate, usable handle onto this bade without doing much to the original surface in any place it shows.

Interesting technical hurdles to overcome:
1. The tang shape. The tang is an odd sort of half tang that has a distal taper (if I'm using that term right) from the blade shoulder to the end of the handle. My initial thought was to cut a slice through a block of wood that is just deeper than the tang height and just wide enough to fit the widest part of the tang then epoxy the tang so that none of it is actually exposed after final handle shaping. I could not figure out how to locate the pin holes using this method so I gave up on the idea. My next idea was to use handle slabs with a slot cut along the mating surface then use epoxy and pins.

What woods would be appropriate for this type knife? (I have no idea how old it is. It resembles a set of F Dick knives my dad has that dates to the 1950s that came with ebony handles.)


2. Preserve the original finish. I'd like to leave the finish on the blade and tang alone. If I can design the handle to allow me to shape and finish it off the knife that would be best. Any ideas?

Thanks for your interest.

Ben


----------



## PolishAvenger (Jan 10, 2016)

Do you have any of the old handle material from which to transfer the rivet hole locations? Have you thought about just relocating the holes and then going with slabs? It would make the handle a little thin vertically, so that's a consideration. Ebony, or something in the rosewood family would be awfully appropriate.
-Mark


----------



## bennypapa (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't have any of the original handle material but I do have some rosewood slabs leftover from another project so That is good.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 10, 2016)

I was actually going to suggest rosewood. Maybe some brass pins too.


----------



## bennypapa (Jan 12, 2016)

Looks like rosewood and brass it is. Does anyone know w hhh at shape handle these originally had?


----------



## PolishAvenger (Jan 12, 2016)

This is what yours would have looked like. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-F-D...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

If you want to be a little more accurate about the rivet material, they were more than likely nickel silver (white brass).
-Mark


----------



## bennypapa (Jan 12, 2016)

And now i know the correct spelling and defiition for scimitar and cimeter. Thanks


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 21, 2016)

Are you going to do anything with the blade other than putting a good edge on it? I usually like to clean up these old carbons to see any pitting it may have. Yours has the recessed logo it may look nice after a cleanup job. It has a slightly high heel with a dip this is because the original wood handle came to the bottom of the heel. The thing about putting on a new handle you can customize it to your hand size.


----------



## bennypapa (Jan 22, 2016)

I've been looking at the old handle location and have run into a bit of a snag regarding handle materials. The original handle was about 6" long and my slabs are 5" so they are out. I looked around and I think I found 1 place online that has slabs 6" long. Most places stock 5". 

I had not planned to do anything to the finish other than sharpening the edge. Should I? Why?
There are a couple of pits but they are along the spine and face so they won't affect cutting edge performance. (unlike the sharpening job the last owner did. looks like angle grinder work).

If the rosewood falls through I have some osage and some maple I may fall back on.


----------



## Duane (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a similar blade full tang with integrated steel pommel and pewter bolstering. Except my blade has a clipped blade much like an actual scimitar


----------



## Duane (Feb 8, 2016)

Won't let me add a pic


----------



## bennypapa (Feb 9, 2016)

I found a nice piece of rosewood for the handle.


----------



## Duane (Feb 10, 2016)

This is the shape of my scimitar. It's overall length is around 19-20"


----------

